# good place to buy fish and plants online



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

does anyone know of a good place to buy fish and plants online? im looking a pair of rams, a pair of small apistos, maybe some small schooliong fish, and some low tech plants. 

thanks! :icon_surp


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am sorry, we don't allow reviews.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't hesitate to PM somebody or just do a search.. There are links out there.


----------

